# Singapore Visa requirements for AUS PR Holders



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

I am an Indian Citizen and Australian Permanent Resident. I am travelling with my wife (Australian Permanent Resident) and kids (one is Australian Permanent Resident and other is Australian Citizen) from India to Australia. I will be transiting from Singapore and have 11 hours stay at Singapore Airport.

I would like to do some sightseeing in Singapore.

I just wanted to ask if being AUS PR holders, do we still need a VISA to enter Singapore for these 11 hours or my AUS PR will allow me to get a visa waiver?

Thank you.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Check here, pick your origin, destination, citizenship, stopovers and it will give you the FULL visa requirements for each of which

Find Visa Requirements | Visa & Passport Information | Essential Information | Emirates


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes. The need to apply for a visa is based on citizenship only not visa status in any other country.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

and in your case, yes you don't need a visa


Visa
Visa required.
TWOV (Transit Without Visa):
Holders of onward tickets in transit .
Nationals of India can also transit, for up to 96 hours without a visa under the Visa Free Transit Facility (VFTF) on either the outbound or return leg of the same journey (but not on both). Leaving the transit area is allowed.
Nationals of India may use the VFTF if holding a Residence Permit (still valid for at least one month) issued by Australia.



_shel said:


> Yes. The need to apply for a visa is based on citizenship only not visa status in any other country.


WRONG ! Not in all cases ...... check my other comments ! For instance an Ausrtalian PR does not need a visa to visit NZ !



_shel said:


> Yes. The need to apply for a visa is based on citizenship only not visa status in any other country.


Another example, I am Egyptian and a UAE Resident, and I can visit Oman, Bahrain, Kuwait, and Qatar without a pre-arranged visa. An Egyptian who is not a GCC resident cannot.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> Yes. The need to apply for a visa is based on citizenship only not visa status in any other country.


WRONG ! Not in all cases ...... check my other comments ! For instance an Ausrtalian PR does not need a visa to visit NZ !


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> Yes. The need to apply for a visa is based on citizenship only not visa status in any other country.


Another example, I am Egyptian and a UAE Resident, and I can visit Oman, Bahrain, Kuwait, and Qatar without a pre-arranged visa. An Egyptian who is not a GCC resident cannot.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Another example, I am Egyptian and a UAE Resident, and I can visit Oman, Bahrain, Kuwait, and Qatar without a pre-arranged visa. An Egyptian who is not a GCC resident cannot.


 Are we even talking about any of those countries NO


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> Are we even talking about any of those countries NO


Read my earlier comment, an Indian who's a resident of Australia can transit in Singapore for 96 hours provided that he transits on either outbound or return leg AND the residence permit is valid for 1 more year.


My example was to show you in principle that your statement that entry rights are subject only to citizenship not visa status is wrong .......


----------

